
GoDaddy's New App Helps You Evaluate Business Ideas - JSeymourATL
http://www.pcmag.com/news/344794/godaddys-new-app-helps-you-evaluate-business-ideas
======
herbst
A company with a history of grabbing domains when people check for them and
not buying them instantly offers a place to share your ideas. Awesome!

